# why does my cat tip over her water dish?



## snipez (Jan 15, 2005)

any ideas?

she gets in trouble but continues to tip it, large or small


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

some cats like to play in or around their water.

have you thought about getting her a water fountain? that's pretty untippable (is that a word?!?!?) search the forum for "fountain" and you should find some threads on that subject.


----------



## snipez (Jan 15, 2005)

she tips a 2 litre jug of water over




a fountain she would probally stick her nose under it and flip it up


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

that's one strong cat!! however, a fountain is "base heavy", so it's not tippy like a water bottle, also, there's no place to get a "nose hold" :lol: :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

We have our water in a large glass mixing bowl. A few of our cats love to play in the water to clean their feet...ack...and to just plain ol' have fun. I think she's just giving you something to do :wink:


----------



## plague (Nov 3, 2004)

My cat max likes to "slap" the surface of the water in his bowl. I used to see splash marks on the floor around the bowl once in a while and wondered what was going on until I saw him do it one day.

I guess maybe he's playing with reflections in the water, but sometimes he'd get carried away and tip the whole bowl. I just switched for a bowl with a wide base that couldnt' easily be tipped over.


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

my girls (that we used to have) used to tip over even those auto feeders/water!!! lol Guess they are just playing with their food :lol:


----------



## airforcewife (Feb 1, 2005)

My cat used to do that. For a while we just kept his water dish in the bathroom sink, but the problem with that was if he tipped it and we were gone, he didn't have water. Plus it got in the way of using the sink!! So then we found heavy ceramic bowls, which worked very well!


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

One of mine does the tipping thing too...drives me nuts with his messes! He's taken to "dipping" lately as well. He'll take his toy mouse and dip it in the drinking water then slap it around and chew on it. 

I guess the water makes it more lifelike or something.

Little cuss! :?


----------

